

Legal question regarding iOS app - Latinneo

Think of any game were you can earn virtual money or points (farmville, mafia, etc). 
Now imagine that at any point in time the application allows you to redeem the points (or fake money) for a fraction of real cash (ie: 1000 points = $1, 10,000 points = $10, and so on).<p>I want to know if doing that is legal and if so, will Apple allow an app like that?
======
Latinneo
Basically the idea is to use the marketing budget as cash back instead of
spending it in the usual marketing channels.

